# Rebuilding 10.3-STABLE with Clang 3.7.1



## dcbdbis (Feb 2, 2016)

I am about to start a development project (for pay), and for technical reasons I would like to use the latest stable LLVM Suite with Clang 3.7.1. with this project. 

I have installed 3.7.1 from ports, but before I point my /etc/make.conf at it...I would like to ask if there are any known issues if I rebuild world with it, and then rebuild my installed ports. I tend not to like to mix binaries across multiple compilers in a system to avoid trouble.

Any information good or bad would be very much appreciated.



Sincerely and respectfully,

Dave


----------



## kpa (Feb 2, 2016)

https://wiki.freebsd.org/ExternalToolchain


----------



## dcbdbis (Feb 2, 2016)

Thank you for the reply. 

I already know how to set the compiler. https://wiki.freebsd.org/PortsAndClang I simply have to change the paths to point to the new compilers.

What I was asking, is if there would be any problems with me doing so.

Thank you again for the reply.

Sincerely and respectfully,

Dave


----------

